# Lola and Penny new pics :D



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Penny at the beach 









Chilling at my grandparents 









Penny posing for me!









my little Lola


















Lola on the beach, chillin on my lap!









yikes!!! what the hell are they..? Pens confused with the ducks!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahaha love penny with the ducks!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Love the photos!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Love those pics. LOL at grandma's house with the little knickknacks. What is with all grandmas having all those things? Pen is so cute.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful girls! That ear fringe on Penny is just awesome! The pink carpet at grandma's is a wonderful background to show off the girls.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So sweet! Such fancy ladies at the beach!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww lovely pics of your little ones, Amy!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

You have such beautiful girls!!! Lola could almost be Addy's twin.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Adorable!!! Lucky you're on the beach! So jealous.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

lookie at the ducks so cute what little models you have very nice photo shooting


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Great pics! Lola and Penny are such gorgeous little girls, love them. So jealous of you all on the beach!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

tricializ said:


> Love those pics. LOL at grandma's house with the little knickknacks. What is with all grandmas having all those things? Pen is so cute.


LOL i know what is it with knickknacks!! haha they all love them sort of things.. tbh thats why i said "at my granparents" i.e they aint my knickknacks!! lol



chideb said:


> Beautiful, beautiful girls! That ear fringe on Penny is just awesome! The pink carpet at grandma's is a wonderful background to show off the girls.


aww thanks i love the ear fringe too!!



jesuschick said:


> So sweet! Such fancy ladies at the beach!!


Thanks 



foggy said:


> Aww lovely pics of your little ones, Amy!


Thanks Paula 



2Cheese said:


> You have such beautiful girls!!! Lola could almost be Addy's twin.


Yes i think so too! they are very alike!!



rms3402 said:


> Adorable!!! Lucky you're on the beach! So jealous.


Thanks they love the beach! 



sheilabenny5353 said:


> lookie at the ducks so cute what little models you have very nice photo shooting


aw thanks! Penny didnt know what they were was quite funny!!



Reese and Miley said:


> Great pics! Lola and Penny are such gorgeous little girls, love them. So jealous of you all on the beach!


Thanks Katy... any news on the beds yet??


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

great pics x


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

They are a couple of beauties!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> Thanks Katy... any news on the beds yet??


Ugh, no. Its been like 8 weeks. The woman who is making them had a family member go into the hospital recently so thats delayed things further, but it still should have been done weeks ago. Hopefully this is the week she finishes them, Im so anxious to get them!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> Ugh, no. Its been like 8 weeks. The woman who is making them had a family member go into the hospital recently so thats delayed things further, but it still should have been done weeks ago. Hopefully this is the week she finishes them, Im so anxious to get them!


im sure it`ll be worth the wait!! im excited to see the photos of them!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! What a stunning pair! Your girls are gorgeous! I looove Lola! But Penny is just as cute!


----------

